# Tank too clean?



## Fastcash124 (Nov 13, 2012)

This probably sounds crazy to you guys but I'm wondering if my tank is too clean. I got a few springs of Anacharis, an Amazon sword, and a tiny Anubias and the Amazon sword isn't do as well as it was before I got the anacharis (wednesday). I'm wondering if I don't have enough waste in the tank to feed these plants. My tank has also been running warmer lately around 79 but today its about 75. The anacharis is almost a week and some shutes are ok, but most are dying. I've seen that they die before they come back but i'm not sure. The amazon sword I think is two weeks and was showing growth before I added the filter and anacharis. Could these plants be struggling for nutrients? One picture is five days before the other.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

There is a possibility they are struggling. How long has the tank been set up?

Also, any sword plant are heavy root feeders so it helps lots to have root tabs for them, they're fairly simple to use as well. But all plants will benefit from some sort of liquid fertilizer. I suggest to use API LeafZone, although it doesn't help much for swords, but the fertilizer is absorbed through the leaves of the plant and helps it grow.

But yes, it could also be still in the stages of getting used to the water.


----------



## Fastcash124 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I was thinking about doing a 100% change soon to get the water clear because now it has a tinge of green from fungus guard. The tank is about 2 weeks old, the anubias is about two years old, the amazon i bought when i got the tank, the anacharis I got wednesday. I did a 50% change when I got the anacharis too. I've read that the anacharis typically die and come back in about two weeks but I didn't know if having that many plants, a filter, and only one betta to create waste would be imbalanced.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nah, that's fine. I have a 3 gallon filled with plants and only a betta, it's doing great! It's actually my tank that I'm growing my plants for my 33 and a friend because of the higher lighting.

You could always get a small snail to excrete a little more waste if that's what you're worried about. I assume this is a 2.5 gallon? or a 2? Either way it'd be fine. I actually use Mini Yellow Rabbit snails because they are actually cute, I like them better than mysteries or apples, they are also smaller and will burrow from time to time so it aerates your substrate. They also come in yellow, chocolate and black  I got mine from here: www.bobstropicalplants.com and I've got 6.

I think if you use a little fertalizer each week or split the dose twice for the week which is what I do, it will help them grow better.


----------



## Fastcash124 (Nov 13, 2012)

It's a 2.5 gravel substrate without anything other than some indirect sunlight. Is the lighting the problem? The Anacharis has the most mixed reviews ever upon google search. Some people will say you can throw it on your basement floor and it'll grow and others will say it needs fertilizer and hours of a special light bulb.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I feel like anacharis can pretty much be grown anywhere as it is close to a weed, well, at least it grows like one haha. I dose anyway just because I like to encourage healthy growth but either way I feel it should be fine. I would even get a desk lamp for the tank though to make sure it got a sufficient amount of light a day.

In fact, I'm more worried about the sword, they need a little more lighting than anacharis does as it grows in all conditions. I would definitely look into the root tabs though, any plants that are rooted in the gravel will also benefit from them, however not sure if you floated the anacharis if it will also reap the benefits just from being in the water. So this way you'd just be getting the tabs and not a liquid fert or anything.


----------



## Fastcash124 (Nov 13, 2012)

For the desk lamp would it have to be the special bulbs you guys have? The tank is under a chandelier now that is usually on at least 3 hours but it's just like a 15w high efficiency bulb. So you think the Anacharis is just dying but cycling a regrowth? Some are floating and two are in gravel. I'll look into some root tabs for the amazon. It isn't doing terrible it's just stopped improving when I put in the anacharis. Will the root tabs have any effect on the water?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't believe that they will since they will be pushed under the gravel under the plant. But I have yet to try them so maybe someone with a little more experience can help with that question.

I think the Anacharis is probably just recycling it's growth, just give it another few weeks. If you see it start to really rot and just wither away, I would take it out so it doesn't ruin your water.

And a regular desk lamp would be fine. I'd say the chandelier would be fine, but I'm not certain if the tank is getting enough light from it being further way? I mean, it's not like the sun is right there over the plants either, but I'm not terribly certain on the effect of some light source being further away or not being better. But a 15 watt bulb is definitely enough for a 2.5!


----------



## Fastcash124 (Nov 13, 2012)

So the bulbs don't have to be UV they can just be household bulbs?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

As far as I have read on planted tank forums any lights will do, like any desktop lamps will do. I'm no light expert but this is just what I've found on the forums as of yet. You can try googling it to see what you come up with.


----------



## SwayLocks (Sep 5, 2011)

Should have some source of bacteria in there. The only reason why we are alive today is because bacteria evolved


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

anacharis will thrive in 76-78F, anything higher will get you mushy leaves and melting. also adding Excel will melt it.

for mine, it grows to be scrawny and not as bushy as when I got them, but they are green and thriving in growth. I think my water is causing the scrawny growth. the shrimps feed on the anacharis too, especially the babies.

try adding some liquid fert with lighting once a week, Aqueon Plant Food is pretty good. Or try liquid Potassium and Micro ferts. I get mine at pfertz.com. The owner has cancer and is clearing out his stock. But you can read up on his site for more info.


----------

